# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta oplodnja u Španjolskoj

## Mucize

Evo čitam kako je Španjolska prva u Europskoj uniji po ovom pitanju pa me zanima ako je netko bio tamo u poliklinici na donaciji jajne stanice i transferu.
Najviše se spominju privatne klinike po Madridu, Barceloni i Valenciji.

Da li su veći stručnjaci još od Češke i jesu li postupci jeftiniji/skuplji u odnosu na Češku?

Vidim da ne postoji još ova tema za Španjolsku pa me zanima da li netko zna info iz prve ruke...

----------


## Mucize

Evo budući da očito nitko nema iskustva u Espani evo jednog informativnog videa što smo pronašli:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chHlHjKmVBo

Dakle Španjolska je po ovome nešto skuplja te se neke stvari i paketi plaćaju extra u odnosu na Češku gdje ulazi sve u cijenu. Zbog toga, a općenito i sličnosti sa Češkom očito da ljudi sa Balkana najviše odlaze upravo u Prag te nešto i u Makedoniju gdje se radi isključivo sa zamrznutim stanicama za razliku od Češke.

----------

